# XP Games on Windows Vista



## oblivion4 (Jul 7, 2007)

I have recently recieved Fable: The Lost chapters on PC. On the back it says it is for Windows XP, but i have Vista. Vista is an upgrade from XP, so will it work on vista?

Thanks


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh i may work on vista..it is worth giving it a go...alot of games dont work on Vista tho...as it is not a upgrade to XP it is a different OS...a really really bad one...well...from a gamers point of view


----------



## Natamanchuk (Jul 3, 2007)

I run Fable the lost chapets on my Vista rig no problem, infact i've found it runs better on vista for me then XP. It's a really good game,enojy


Nick


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

aye..i agree...fable is a proper good game..!!!!


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

You can now mark this thread as solved by clicking on "thread tools" at the top and pressing "mark as solved".


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Most if not all Windows XP games will run in Vista. If you do have any problems, try the game in Windows XP SP2 compatibility mode.


----------

